# East Brighton next week???



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody fancy a game at East Brighton next week (weather permitting)? Have a couple of days off (Tues/Weds) and fancy a knock around there. I have some 2fore1 vouchers so the green fee should be about Â£15.00. With the mild weather that we have had the course should be in really good condition. It's always dry, I can guarantee your shoes will be as clean when you walk off the 18th as they were on the 1st (unless you are AW that is, and then they will be as dirty!).....









  Nothing booked yet but guess I would aim for a teeing off time around 11.00. Rob


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a tentative yes Smiffy. Just need to check a few things at the office today. Wednesday would be best for me if there's a choice. 

Cheers, 



Snelly


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like someone's got their Mojo back


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob, I can do Wednesday, but in London on Tuesday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I am a tentative yes Smiffy. Just need to check a few things at the office today. Wednesday would be best for me if there's a choice. 

Cheers, 



Snelly
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Rob, I can do Wednesday, but in London on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday is favourite for me too lads. Ray Taylor, Greg Lindley and possibly Alan Bannister can play on Wednesday too so I am going to phone the club up later on today and see if I can book a couple of tee times for around 11.00am. James (JustOne) is a tentative "yes" as well, subject to baby sitters.
So looks like we have got a "mini meet"....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Looks like someone's got their Mojo back  

Click to expand...

18 points on the back 9 in tough conditions helps
:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Have just reserved two tee times....11.45 and 11.52. Â£17.50 each on 2fore1's (I have a few) so hopefully will get 2 x 4 balls.
Attendees look like this at the moment....

Smiffy
Ray Taylor
Greg Lindley
Alan Bannister
Richart
Snelly (?)
JustOne (?)


----------



## PieMan (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello mate - as I said yesterday, am on jury service next week, but if I am not needed and find out early enough, I should be able to make it for those tee-times.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Hello mate - as I said yesterday, am on jury service next week, but if I am not needed and find out early enough, I should be able to make it for those tee-times.
		
Click to expand...

Would be good if you could make it mate. Snelly and I would love to give you and James another pasting....and Snelly promised he would help me out this time.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Would be good if you could make it mate. Snelly and I would love to give you and James another pasting....and Snelly promised he would help me out this time.
		
Click to expand...


So you have made the pairings then ?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 11, 2012)

richart said:



			So you have made the pairings then ?

Click to expand...

Excellent! Smiffy should be employed by FIFA and UEFA, and make all their draws!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

richart said:



			So you have made the pairings then ?

Click to expand...

Of course not Rich, you can be my partner if you really, really want


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Would be good if you could make it mate. Snelly and I would love to give you and James another pasting....and Snelly promised he would help me out this time.
		
Click to expand...

Put me down as a definite please. 

Smiffy, so sorry about letting you down.  I promise to try harder than my pathetic 3 over par effort of last time! 


Richart - we haven't really met properly so I would like to play with you if possible?


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Of course not Rich, you can be my partner if you really, really want
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: a tricky one.:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Richart - we haven't really met properly so I would like to play with you if possible?
		
Click to expand...

Note to self. Rearrange the following six words into a well known phrase or saying......

"Aside, like, rag, cast, doll, a"


----------



## Snelly (Jan 11, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Put me down as a definite please. 

Smiffy, so sorry about letting you down. I promise to try harder than my pathetic 3 over par effort of last time! 


Richart - we haven't really met properly so I would like to play with you if possible?
		
Click to expand...

Against!  I meant against!!!  I forgot about my mentally fragile (100% win record) partner!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Against!  I meant against!!!  I forgot about my mentally fragile (100% win record) partner! 

Click to expand...

Righto partner, now you're talking. So it's me and you versus the fops that are Richart and James then (as long as he can get the kids looked after).
I'm trying to work out which one of them is the weakest link.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 11, 2012)

#wailing siren#


The all clear has been given. I'm in.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2012)

Now who took the money off you, and your mates the last time you played at Blackmoor Smiffy ? Who took the money at the last mini meet at Blackmoor just before Xmas?  Bring your cheque books guys.


----------



## TXL (Jan 11, 2012)

Got room for a hacker Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

TXL said:



			Got room for a hacker Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...



No problem Mavis.
Looks like I'm going to have to book another tee time.....I've managed to get Leftie out of retirement too!

Smiffy
Ray Taylor
Greg Lindley
Alan Bannister
Richart
Snelly
JustOne 
Leftie
TXL

Anymore for anymore?????
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've managed to get Leftie out of retirement too!
		
Click to expand...

Well done!, I missed the old guy whilst he was in Hollywood filming The Smurfs.  :rofl:


----------



## SyR (Jan 11, 2012)

I might be able to make it. I need to check and let you know tomorrow.
Simon


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

SyR said:



			I might be able to make it. I need to check and let you know tomorrow. Simon
		
Click to expand...

   No problem Si. Let me know as soon as possible as I will book another tee slot but will have to limit it to 12 players. Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

Have managed to secure another tee time so we now have 11.44, 11.52 and 12.00.
Have room for a few more players if anyone else would like to come along.
Rob


----------



## RichardC (Jan 12, 2012)

Put me down as a possible please Rob.

Just need to confirm I can get use of the car.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll only find out on Tuesday afternoon, around 3, if I am needed in Court on Wednesday. I'll let you know as soon as I find out, but if you get 12 definities before then I will give it a miss and see about a knock the week after.


----------



## SyR (Jan 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			No problem Si. Let me know as soon as possible as I will book another tee slot but will have to limit it to 12 players. Rob
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to cross me off the list, I can't make it Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

SyR said:



			You'll have to cross me off the list, I can't make it Rob. 

Click to expand...

I didn't have you on the list Si! 
Shame you can't make it mate, but they'll be other times


----------



## RichardC (Jan 12, 2012)

I have car privileges 

If you still have room im in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I have car privileges 

If you still have room im in.
		
Click to expand...

You're in then Rich. 
Now looking like this...

1   Smiffy
2   Ray Taylor
3   Greg Lindley
4   Alan Bannister
5   Richart
6   Snelly
7   JustOne 
8   Leftie
9   TXL
10 RichardC

2 spaces still available.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy are we going to need some 2 fore 1 vouchers ? The ones I have are out of date.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Smiffy are we going to need some 2 fore 1 vouchers ? The ones I have are out of date.

Click to expand...

I think I've got enough mate. I stocked up just before Christmas but if anyone else has any that are in date it might be an idea to bring them along.
I am planning to get to the course about 10.30 - 10.45 so that I can have a breakfast before I go out.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2012)

Just checked the weather forecast, and they say it is going to be 14 degrees ! Hope the halfway hut is open for ice creams.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

richart said:



			Just checked the weather forecast, and they say it is going to be 14 degrees ! Hope the halfway hut is open for ice creams.

Click to expand...

The weather forecast I looked at this morning said 4 degrees! If one of them is wrong, I hope it's mine


----------



## TXL (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			The weather forecast I looked at this morning said 4 degrees! If one of them is wrong, I hope it's mine


Click to expand...

Think they are both wrong - metcheck says it will be 8C, partly cloudy with gentle breeze of less than 10mph


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

TXL said:



			Think they are both wrong - metcheck says it will be 8C, partly cloudy with gentle breeze of less than 10mph
		
Click to expand...

    I don't mind if its a bit nippy. I'll wear a thicker jumper and a bobbly. It's just the wind I worry about down there! I played there in March last year and with the wind chill factor it must have been about -10!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I don't mind if its a bit nippy. I'll wear a thicker jumper and a bobbly. It's just the wind I worry about down there! I played there in March last year and with the wind chill factor it must have been about -10!
		
Click to expand...


Tart!!   Wait till you get to mine and Lefties age!


Chris


----------



## RichardC (Jan 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I think I've got enough mate. I stocked up just before Christmas but if anyone else has any that are in date it might be an idea to bring them along.
I am planning to get to the course about 10.30 - 10.45 so that I can have a breakfast before I go out.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had a few that were still in date, but all I can find are the old ones 

I will have a better look tomorrow.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry chaps.  I am now a no.  I am required for 2 hours on a video conference with three Indian guys.  Essential that I am there.  


Sorry that I won't be able to join you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Sorry chaps.  I am now a no.  I am required for 2 hours on a video conference with three Indian guys.  Essential that I am there.  


Sorry that I won't be able to join you.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that you won't be able to join us Snelly. I was looking forward to seeing you smack a ball around there again.
Now looks like this....

1   Smiffy
2   Ray Taylor
3   Greg Lindley
4   Alan Bannister
5   Richart
6 Dhan
7   JustOne 
8   Leftie
9   TXL
10 RichardC

2 spaces still available.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

Is the course fairly flat?


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Is the course fairly flat?   Chris
		
Click to expand...

  It's not flat exactly Chris, but it's not hard walking mate. I'm normally knackered after 18 holes but always feel fairly fresh when I come off the 18th there. The turf makes for easy walking. It's nice and springy.


----------



## TXL (Jan 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Really sorry to hear that you won't be able to join us Snelly. I was looking forward to seeing you smack a ball around there again.
Now looks like this....

1   Smiffy
2   Ray Taylor
3   Greg Lindley
4   Alan Bannister
5   Richart
6 Dhan
7   JustOne 
8   Leftie
9   TXL
10 RichardC

2 spaces still available.
		
Click to expand...

Rob, I will bring my son along to fill one of the places.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

TXL said:



			Rob, I will bring my son along to fill one of the places.
		
Click to expand...

  Cushty Mavis. What's his name again????


----------



## TXL (Jan 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Cushty Mavis. What's his name again????
		
Click to expand...

Calvin.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

I could do it, but only if I manage 18 holes tomorrow without ill effect as it's my first attempt at a full round since the op, I got round 9 on Wednesday and hit at the range today as well as went for a good walk without using a stick. I assume that they would be ok with an electric trolley?

 I would suggest that you accept anyone who's a definite but if I feel good and there's a space I'd love to make up the numbers


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

TXL said:



			Calvin.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is! Thanks Anthony. Space for one more player only now...

1   Smiffy
2   Ray Taylor
3   Greg Lindley
4   Alan Bannister
5   Richart
6 Dhan
7   JustOne 
8   Leftie
9   TXL
10 RichardC
11 Calvin


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I could do it, but only if I manage 18 holes tomorrow without ill effect as it's my first attempt at a full round since the op, I got round 9 on Wednesday and hit at the range today as well as went for a good walk without using a stick. I assume that they would be ok with an electric trolley?   I would suggest that you accept anyone who's a definite but if I feel good and there's a space I'd love to make up the numbers   Chris
		
Click to expand...

  Electric trolley would be fine Chris. I can guarantee that the course will be bone dry...well not bone dry as it will be come July/August but I can guarantee that your shoes won't get muddy and the greens will be superb.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Electric trolley would be fine Chris. I can guarantee that the course will be bone dry...well not bone dry as it will be come July/August but I can guarantee that your shoes won't get muddy and the greens will be superb.
		
Click to expand...


How do you want to leave it Rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			How do you want to leave it Rob?
		
Click to expand...

    What, your trolley??? Just outside the clubhouse I guess


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

I am quite happy to hold the place until Monday morning for you Chris, just to see how you get on tomorrow. Would be good to meet up.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

You can either pencil me in and I will cancel if I have to or you can actively look for someone and I will play if someone drops out


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am quite happy to hold the place until Monday morning for you Chris, just to see how you get on tomorrow. Would be good to meet up.
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy with that Rob 

If I can play I could offer RichardC a lift if he wants


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You can either pencil me in and I will cancel if I have to or you can actively look for someone and I will play if someone drops out
		
Click to expand...

  Chris. I can pencil you in for now and if anyone else wants to play they will be 1st reserve. All I ask is that you let me know as soon as you are aware if you don't feel that you can manage it. Don't worry mate.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2012)

We cross posted Rob but you got the message

It would be great for Leftie too, just to have someone to discuss the winter fuel allowance with!


Chris


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2012)

Until Calvin came along I was the youngest player.:whoo:It will be like playing in a senior open.:ears:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 14, 2012)

Chris/Smiffy, I don't want to put a spanner in the works but the course is on the *top of the hills! *flat doesn't really describe it, far from it in fact, knackering is probably a better description 

To be fair if I'd just had a new hip I'd err on the side of giving it a miss.... or at least be prepared.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Chris/Smiffy, I don't want to put a spanner in the works but the course is on the *top of the hills! *flat doesn't really describe it, far from it in fact, knackering is probably a better description 

.
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny James, I personally find Copthorne more tiring.....especially when I play it with you


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Chris/Smiffy, I don't want to put a spanner in the works but the course is on the *top of the hills! *flat doesn't really describe it, far from it in fact, knackering is probably a better description 

To be fair if I'd just had a new hip I'd err on the side of giving it a miss.... or at least be prepared.
		
Click to expand...


I played 18 today in the frosty conditions. At the moment I feel that I have been kicked by a horse! I think that having read James' comments as well, it would be best for me to return to plan A. 

So, if anyone wants the game then please go and play with my blessing. If there is a space late on that is available then I may well still ask to play.

I hope everyone will be happy with this suggestion


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I played 18 today in the frosty conditions. At the moment I feel that I have been kicked by a horse! I think that having read James' comments as well, it would be best for me to return to plan A.   So, if anyone wants the game then please go and play with my blessing. If there is a space late on that is available then I may well still ask to play.  I hope everyone will be happy with this suggestion   Chris
		
Click to expand...

  Fair enough Chris. You gave it a go mate. Still one place left then lads


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, Leftie's mate Dhan has had to pull out but I have managed to rope a guy in from work to replace him. So attendees sheet now looks like this...

1   Smiffy
2   Ray Taylor
3   Greg Lindley
4   Alan Bannister
5   Richart
6 Paul Davies
7   JustOne 
8   Leftie
9   TXL
10 RichardC
11 Calvin     	

Still have one space available if anybody else would like to come along. I would like to get the full 12 as we are using 2fore1vouchers and obviously need an even number!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 17, 2012)

Weather is pretty good for tomorrow?


----------



## RichardC (Jan 17, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Weather is pretty good for tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

At least I will get to see if my bag is waterproof


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2012)

At least it will be warmer rain than last time I played with some forumers. Looking forward to it whatever the weather, and hopefully will get there in time for the full English.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck guys. I am in an arse kicking meeting most of day, with a hard back book down the back of my trousers. Yet again every thing is late, over budget, and my fault. Apparently. 

Then after that I have my third golf lesson. A continuation of the 'why can't you add lag without shanking' lesson. 

A fun day, for sure.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2012)

Have a great day lads. I am so peed off about today as I feel just a few days away from being perfectly fit to play, but thank James for his advice and Rob for his patience.


Chris


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Have a great day lads. I am so peed off about today as I feel just a few days away from being perfectly fit to play, but thank James for his advice and Rob for his patience.


Chris
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris. Shame you couldn't make it. Make sure you are 100% fit, there are bound to be other meets down there this year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

Winds getting up down here....it's going to be a little errrr "testing" today


----------



## TXL (Jan 18, 2012)

Good curry last night was it?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

TXL said:



			Good curry last night was it?  

Click to expand...

   I love a good curry. But sadly, it's not botty burps. One forecast I am looking at says no rain, the other says light drizzle. WTF????


----------



## RichardC (Jan 18, 2012)

You must be looking at the same sites as me.


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2012)

BBC weather forecast looks ok, just a chance of a bit of drizzle, but mainly dry. Just leaving now so see you down there boys.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

Just a note to those that haven't left yet. I have found sufficient 2fore1 vouchers for us all, but on the basis that we have an odd number, one person is going to have to pay full green fee, which I think is Â£35.00. Suggest that we total the amount up and then all chip in the extra pound or so it takes to make it fair for all? So green fee should work out just over Â£19.00 each.


----------



## ADB (Jan 18, 2012)

Driving rain just North of Brighton at the moment - good luck lads!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

snaphookwedge said:



			Driving rain just North of Brighton at the moment - good luck lads!
		
Click to expand...

  We are not off until just before 12. Fingers crossed that it blows through.


----------



## ADB (Jan 18, 2012)

Prefer to be out in the wind and 'drizzle' than sat behind a desk - wish I could have joined you. Have a good game.


----------



## SyR (Jan 18, 2012)

Despite the dubious weather, I'd rather be on the course than at work right now.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 18, 2012)

Fog stopped play.... I was level par.... played Â½ a hole


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

138 yards to the pin on the 1st hole. I couldn't even see the green, let alone the flag!
At least they gave us our money back.
I was annoyed because I reckon I was on for a 48 pointer today.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just glad I didn't take 2 hours to drive down, and spend Â£60 on diesel.

Bad luck guys.


----------



## RichardC (Jan 18, 2012)

I was level par after 1. Even after knobbing it off the tee :clap:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2012)

Sad as I was to withdraw, I guess it was really fortunate, given the fog, as it's a fair stomp to Brighton from Ashford

I decided to play 9 holes on the flatter side of our course and shot +3 (38) I hope that I can keep this up when I'm fit. Joking aside I don't think it would have been easy to play 18 today so, right decision all round!

Unlucky lads


Chris


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2012)

What a shame guys. Good full English though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

richart said:



			What a shame guys. Good full English though.

Click to expand...

  Eventually


----------



## RichardC (Jan 18, 2012)

richart said:



			What a shame guys. Good full English though.

Click to expand...

James thought the "free" one was good


----------



## JustOne (Jan 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Just glad I didn't take 2 hours to drive down, and spend Â£60 on diesel.

Bad luck guys.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad for you too, felt sorry for everyone but what can you do? Smiffy has said that everyone can fondle him to make up for it


----------

